# Non-used HEATMOR froze up?



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi all,
Brand new to forum and brand new to outdoor wood furnace.
Bought house 2 1/2 years ago with Heatmor already installed.
Have not used it!
Want to use it this winter...but seems all my lines might be froze up.
All valves are turned to the "on" position and I can't get them to turn back.
Last night we got down to about 5 degrees with a wind chill of -12. So very, very cold.
The pipes are wrapped but not with any kind or electrical heat tape or anything like that.
Breaker has been turned off to the furnace since we bought the house. We had no idea we needed to keep the pump running, which is what I was told when I called the guy that did the install 5 years ago. He is no longer in business so couldn't help me further.
What do I do?
My neighbor (also has a outdoor furnace but not a Heatmore) said for me to turn the breaker back off and not run that pump because it would be too hard on the pump with no water flowing (it's froze)

What do I do? Heat lamp to thaw it? Keep the pump on and take a chance of burning it up since the water isn't flowing? How to thaw the pipes?
Sorry, I'm rambling I'm just trying to get this all typed while it's fresh in my mind.
I just don't know how to fix the frozen problem.
After the pipes thaw I'll see if there are any leaks......if so then I'll have a whole other problem.
Thanks for any info or insight you can give me.


----------



## jer427 (Dec 21, 2008)

where is the pump at, in the house or at the wood burner? You could start by building a very very small fire in the wood burner to try to start the thawing process. you can't build a very big fire due to you can't circulate any water yet.


----------



## blakey (Dec 21, 2008)

If you didn't run it at all last winter you likely have a lot of damage. You might as well leave it till spring now.


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 21, 2008)

:agree2: Sounds like your in trouble...


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 21, 2008)

jer427 said:


> where is the pump at, in the house or at the wood burner? You could start by building a very very small fire in the wood burner to try to start the thawing process. you can't build a very big fire due to you can't circulate any water yet.



Yes the pump is in the 'back' of the wood burner.
This is also where the water feeds in and the start of the pipes. Then I assume the pipes run through the ground over to the house.
Could be froze the hole length, that would be my luck anyway.

Guess I could wait till spring but I hate to since I just bought wood and they delivered it this morning.


----------



## leon (Dec 21, 2008)

*boiler etc.*



Angel4JohnnyB said:


> Hi all,
> Brand new to forum and brand new to outdoor wood furnace.
> Bought house 2 1/2 years ago with Heatmor already installed.
> Have not used it!
> ...




First: 

You should purchase a very small kerosene salamander, open the access panels on the boiler, and let it heat it up that way prior to doing anything. It will warm everything up, and then you will be able to see if the water in the boiler is water or ice by opening the drain valve.

Do not put it to close, 5-6 feet away is plenty- and remove any loose insulation in the access panel area. the heat from the salamander will heat the boiler and the pipes simply by heat exchange-heat energy going to the cold water.



Let the salamander run for 3-4 hours and then check the drain valve to see if you have water or ice. If it is not unfrozen yet just let it keep working and heating everything up.


leon   opcorn:


----------



## jgoodhart (Dec 21, 2008)

If it's froze up, it's still holding water from last winter freezing and thawing so I would start a small fire and thaw it out, can't do much more than leak.


----------



## nametrux (Dec 21, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the site. Yes, it's too late. I would say all damage has been done for the year. The good thing is found your way here. spend the rest of the winter reading and learning about wood heating, fire wood, building fires. what a cord is, free wood, saws, splitters. wood cook stoves, and everything you can't even think of now. You will find the people here to be a great bunch that are happy to give any information you may need. As for your wood, it will be better burning next year as it prob. will be drier. It will keep. Heck you can even learn how to stack it. Hope repairs won't be too costly for you. Check back and ask any question you may have.


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 21, 2008)

Where in Missouri are you located?

Scott


----------



## dan365husky (Dec 21, 2008)

how much water is in your heatmore stove i have one and know some about them. have you pulled the rubber ball off the top it has a short rod hooked to it pull it out if you can if its frozen then never mind but if not stick a broom handle in the hole it should go down a ways or better yet look in there see if the stove is full of water or not if it is it may have done alot of damage to the stove the pipes under ground if they are the same as i have should not freeze so you could try burning some wood in it to thaw it out any damage done is done already.


----------



## reaperman (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd start by pulling the pump off of the water lines and see if the lines are frozen right there. With the pump off, you have access to bare water lines. Maybe you could melt enough water in the lines before they enter the ground and run some kind of rigid wire or cable into the line and see if the lines under the ground are froze as well. If the lines are fairly deep they may have escaped from freezing so far. The only way to know the status of the lines is to access them by removing the pump. Good luck


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 21, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Where in Missouri are you located?
> 
> Scott



Hi Scott, 
I'm a little over an hour from Lambert. West. Up I-44. Appx. 1/2 way between St. Louis and Fort Wood. Little bity place called Leasburg, probably wouldn't even be on the map if not for Onondaga Cave in Onondaga Cave State Park.


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 21, 2008)

I've been through there before but can't remeber exactly where that is. That's about an hour and a half to 2 hrs from me I think. How far past St.James are you?

Scott


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the info.
The more I think about it, the more I wonder if it even had water going to it.
This past summer I remember messing with the valves (probably why they are ON instead of OFF...oops)
But point here is.......there was no water in those pipes when I turned on the valve that would run the water out of the stove. Well, I say no water, there was a few drops that came out and then nothing.

Could that mean that the water was turned OFF.

Where would the water to the burner come from? Would it be hooked in under my house with a on/off valve where it is connected to the house?

If that's the case and the water WAS turned off to the stove and the lines were drained then I MIGHT be okay, right???

I'm going to call a heatmor dealer tomorrow and explain my situation and see if they can come fire it up for me and give me the "new owner walk-through"
Once it's up and running I can throw wood in it a few times a day.


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 21, 2008)

dan365husky said:


> how much water is in your heatmore stove i have one and know some about them. have you pulled the rubber ball off the top it has a short rod hooked to it pull it out if you can if its frozen then never mind but if not stick a broom handle in the hole it should go down a ways or better yet look in there see if the stove is full of water or not if it is it may have done alot of damage to the stove the pipes under ground if they are the same as i have should not freeze so you could try burning some wood in it to thaw it out any damage done is done already.




Dan,
I know forsure that the "bladder" is empty of water.
No, I have not messed with the rubber ball, I can't reach it (guess I should invest in a ladder)

I was told that when I have a fire going that I should open the bottom door (ash door) before opening the main fire door. I do not have a 'bottom door'. My as access is not a door but has to be unscrewed, do you open that before you open the main door to feed the fire? Is there a "back draft" of sorts if you don't open something first?
Just curious so I don't get fire in the face.
I'm sure I'll figure everything out with time and usage, but I will forsure taken any info I can get before I get it going.
Also, I was told to burn GREEN wood and not seasoned or dry wood. What do you burn? And why? 
My neighbor has one (not a Heatmor) and he ONLY burns green. As a matter of fact, he cuts all winter long so it is very green.
Thanks so much!


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 21, 2008)

*Holy batman*

If it was not drained prior to you purchasing the house 2.5 YEARS ago.. It is tooooooooooooo late to worry about it now.. It likely froze up and burst last year. But if it was drained by any snowballs chance in heck.. you might be one of the luckiest people on earth.


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 21, 2008)

ericjeeper said:


> If it was not drained prior to you purchasing the house 2.5 YEARS ago.. It is tooooooooooooo late to worry about it now.. It likely froze up and burst last year. But if it was drained by any snowballs chance in heck.. you might be one of the luckiest people on earth.



When I did the "walk-through" on the house and land I'm pretty sure that the previous owner said it had been 'winterized'.
But there was sooo much going on and sooo many things he told me about sooooo many different items around and in the house that I can't be 100% positive.
I did call him and left a message on his answering machine but I never really expected a call back. Why would he want to come mess with it? I can't blame him.
I'm hoping, hoping, hoping that I get lucky for once!


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 21, 2008)

*If it was in fact drained*

You make sure you go get a handful of lottery tickets.. How many lines go out from the basement or crawlspace to the boiler? If only two. It might have to be filled with a hose.
I agree with who ever said to remove the pump and see if they are dry or frozen. if they are dry. You might be closer to being a bazillionaire.


----------



## fletcher0780 (Dec 21, 2008)

if you have the ability, take many pictures of the pipes coming in the basement and where they tie in to your heating system, I'm sure we can figure out if there is a fill valve by looking at the plumbing. are there drain valves on either of the pex pipes going into the basement?


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 21, 2008)

*Yeah run down and take pictures*

I like this sure beats thinking about going out to feed my magic box outside temps are 0 currently with a pretty strong wind out of the west. I edited to add. it is now -1 with a -20 windchill... Brrr
titbitnipply out there


----------



## crowbuster (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes the heatmor is filled from the back, I always use an old washer hose (2 ends) If It was plumbed right should be a spigot on return side. You don't have to open the ash door which Is in the back. When you open the main door, 1st one, look down, should see a 1 inch hole in front of the fire door. Pull that flat cover off and you will see the ard rod and the flapper it controls. When you open the fire box door the rod opens the flapper and gives the fire air to lessen the chance of back draft. Also notice the door has a 2 stage latch, when you raise the handle up you can not open the door without bringing it down and around the safety catch. This is so in case of a back draft it won't blow the door into you and or burn your face off, it will catch the door. Always stand to the side with any owb while opening the door. Hope this answers some of your questions and I really hope your system is not totally trashed. They are not cheap and really are a great unit, good luck.

C.B.


----------



## dan365husky (Dec 21, 2008)

hey one thing not to do is leave the ash clean out cover off like well i kind of did lucky it did not hurt the stove still works great got lucky and caught before it was toasted. another thing not to do is if you fill the stove at fittings at the stove do not add water to fast when the stove is warm it is hard on it if to much cold water gets in the stove and cools it to fast my dealer told me that. my fill is hooked in the basement to the return line going back to the stove and works nice to fill it when it get low after awhile of use.


----------



## cleanburn (Dec 22, 2008)

crowbuster said:


> Yes the heatmor is filled from the back, I always use an old washer hose (2 ends) *If It was plumbed right should be a spigot on return side.* You don't have to open the ash door which Is in the back. When you open the main door, 1st one, look down, should see a 1 inch hole in front of the fire door. Pull that flat cover off and you will see the ard rod and the flapper it controls. When you open the fire box door the rod opens the flapper and gives the fire air to lessen the chance of back draft. Also notice the door has a 2 stage latch, when you raise the handle up you can not open the door without bringing it down and around the safety catch. This is so in case of a back draft it won't blow the door into you and or burn your face off, it will catch the door. Always stand to the side with any owb while opening the door. Hope this answers some of your questions and I really hope your system is not totally trashed. They are not cheap and really are a great unit, good luck.
> 
> C.B.



I also have a Heatmor, the back of your stove would be the first place I would check for the spigot and open it up and see if any water comes out or if its froze....

I'd personally wait until spring to see what damage you have....hopefully it was drained for you that would be nice, if not ehhh good luck to ya....


----------



## i'mstihlaguy (Dec 22, 2008)

Angel4JohnnyB said:


> Dan,
> I know forsure that the "bladder" is empty of water.
> No, I have not messed with the rubber ball, I can't reach it (guess I should invest in a ladder)
> 
> ...



You should avoid burning green wood. You get fewer BTU's from it and more creosote.


----------



## cleanburn (Dec 22, 2008)

Angel4JohnnyB said:


> Dan,
> I know forsure that the "bladder" is empty of water.
> No, I have not messed with the rubber ball, I can't reach it (guess I should invest in a ladder)
> 
> ...



Who ever told you to burn green wood was an idiot :monkey:


----------



## chugbug (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think it would be a good idea to fire it up before you check it out more , you can do serious damage if there's not enough water in it , warp the boiler ! my furnace even has a big warning label on it . Get a dealer or plumber thats familiar with them to check it out .


----------



## dan365husky (Dec 22, 2008)

hey now alot of the wood i burn in my is green maybe i not so smart. these stoves will burn anything you put in them to nothing but ashes. if they dont have extensions on the exhaust creosote wont mater anyway. without green wood my stove would burn out at night. and yes i have an old farm house that is over 2500 square feet plus i heat the garage it takes lots of wood. but wood is alot cheaper than propane


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 22, 2008)

*Thanks Soooo Much!*

Hey all,
Thanks sooo much for all your help and advice.
I have a Heatmor dealer coming out on Friday to check it out and fire it up if possible.
I'll have him give me the whole 'new owner, walk-through' on it. Hopefully that will do me until hubby gets home and can take over all the outdoor stuff. :hmm3grin2orange: 
I'll post back and let y'all know how it worked out!
Thanks again!


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 22, 2008)

*Please remember*

To come back here and fill us in on what transpired.. Inquiring minds wish to know. Oh and if you buy those Lottery tickets I want my cut.. LOL


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 22, 2008)

ericjeeper said:


> I like this sure beats thinking about going out to feed my magic box outside temps are 0 currently with a pretty strong wind out of the west. I edited to add. it is now -1 with a -20 windchill... Brrr
> titbitnipply out there



Hey, at least you're not in WA trying to wade through 1-4 feet of snow to get to that magic box of yours. 
My in laws live up there and they are having one heck of a time.....they aren't used to snow much less the amount they've had dumped on them in the past few days.....
Personally I'm not looking forward to wading through ANY snow to get to my box. I'm very much hoping that loading twice a day is going to be all I have to do!


----------



## dan365husky (Dec 22, 2008)

here in michigan it seems their is no end to the snow yesterday we got 4 more inches with wind gust up to 43 miles an hour. was fun trying to get to work this morning after getting stuck and unstuck and go like mad to get to work. drifts are now up over 4 to 6 feet. is it april yet oh not christmas yet.
:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 22, 2008)

*Here in Indiana*

Not any snow on the ground.. My pond was open water on saturday.. Today my daughter was walking out to look at it.. Complaining of to many oak leaves frozen in the ice.. (hard to skate on). I was feeding the stove..My 17 year old son was with me.. He made a comment "I guess the pond is froze solid enough to support Mina" I turned and looked and there were tracks across it and back..
Sheesh you would think a 16 year old would have asked old Dad if it was thick enough LOL. Nope she just scooted on across it.. The path she chose would have just gotten her wet up to her waist had she fallen through..
I built the pond with swimming and playing in in mind.. Only 5 feet deep at the very deepest point.. 
Since buying the dozer this year I plan on syphoning the pond out this spring and making it larger, deeper.. Seeing how the kids won't hardly swim in it cause of Snakes,, LOL
The first couple of years there was not much vegetation around it..But the past few years the grasses and weeds have gotten down closer to the waterline.. ANother issue with a walk in pond you get cat tails.. SO I am going to step the shoreline this time..Make sort of a shelf 2-3 feet deep then taper into the bottom. Oh I am off topic.. My bad.. BTW I need to feed the magic box before bed. LOL


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 23, 2008)

*Here's the verdict!!!!*

Okay all,
Heatmor dealer had someone cancel service today so he was able to fit me in now instead of waiting until Friday.

The Heatmore IS full of water........frozen water of course since our temps have been really low. 
They built a small fire.....big if you ask me, heck they filled it with wood...but they said small...lol. And started the thawing process.
Water circulation pump is trashed....probably the most expensive single piece in there...that's my luck. Anyway, pump isn't spinning and is leaking out the bottom.
So he says pumps are hard to come by this time of year......grrrrr.
He said he'd do his best and be back out here tomorrow to put it on.
Pump is going to run around $315 just for the pump. Plus the installation.
He also told me that whoever did the install didn't do it 'correctly' and that the way they set up the hotwater heater is a joke. Said there is wayyyy too much heat loss from my electric water heater. Which is right next to my AC so in the summer my AC is having to pull in warm air and then cool it down making that work harder as well......grrrrrrr again.
He said at minimum I need to buy the insulated noodles and put around the pipes and at best I should just have them replaced.
At least he gave me the noodle out instead of just wanting the work to stick me with more money out of pocket. I do like those kinds of guys, seems they don't just want to take your money.

He said everything else LOOKS okay and there shouldn't be a problem after he gets the pump replaced.
Maybe I got lucky (if you can call it that) and the pump is the only thing wrong with it.

BET I DON'T LET IT FREEZE UP AGAIN!!!!!

So again, thank you all for the info and advice. 
I'm reading the board as we speak to get my info for the future!

BTW.....I learned my lesson about not draining water hoses too......he needed water......now.......and my hose was froze......had to run up to neighbors and steal theirs.....at least they are smart enough to keep theirs unhooked and drained when not in use!!!!!!


----------



## MNfarmer (Dec 23, 2008)

Do they take a special kind of pump?? Sure seems awful high for something like that! I bought a Taco a year or so ago and if I remember right was right around $100?? Somewhere close to that anyhow. Just wondering why yours would be so much higher?


----------



## fletcher0780 (Dec 23, 2008)

maybe it's a bronze pump, hardy uses them on their boilers. This is just another good reason to install the pump inside instead of on the boiler. good luck with the boiler.


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 23, 2008)

*This is great news..*

I did not fully understand all the rigmarole about the ac.. But we can cross that bridge in july. But if the boiler is frozen.. what about the loops in the ground? Are they gonna be frozen too?
If not take the 300 dollar pump and his labor bill.. and use it as Your first lesson in outdoor boiler schooling..


----------



## barnyardman (Dec 23, 2008)

My heatmor ha a taco 0011 pump, I think pex supply is over $200


----------



## jgoodhart (Dec 23, 2008)

I'am glad to hear the only problem with the boiler is a bad pump. It could have been much more worse and more expensive if boiler would have split open from the ice inside it. The 300$ for the pump sounds steep to me but I don't know what kind of pump you have on your boiler either. I have found that ebay is a cheap source of spare parts for my OWB you might want to check it out.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Dec 23, 2008)

*pump $300?*

I think...no I know $300 is waaaaaaaayyy too much for a circulator pump. Go down to the local plumbing store and tell them you want a Grundfos brand pump(or whatever brand they may sell) that is the same size as the pump you are currently replacing. I bought my grundfos pump for a $100 even. The local man that sells the taco brand wanted $230. Hell with that crap! Look for something that is in the $100 range.


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 23, 2008)

*The guy probably spent way more time there...*

Then he is charging her for.. Buy the pump from him.. It will have a warranty.. If it quits he will come replace it..
I am betting a dollar to a doughnut he is pricing a bronze pump not a simple cast iron pump.
Go do some pricing on bronze pumps.. and then come back and tell me if 300 is real far out of line..


----------



## coostv (Dec 23, 2008)

cleanburn said:


> Who ever told you to burn green wood was an idiot :monkey:



:agree2: Completely


----------



## forcedintoit (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a heatmor as well and it will burn green wood, Of course dry seasoned is better but the green will burn.


----------



## i'mstihlaguy (Dec 24, 2008)

ericjeeper said:


> Then he is charging her for.. Buy the pump from him.. It will have a warranty.. If it quits he will come replace it..
> I am betting a dollar to a doughnut he is pricing a bronze pump not a simple cast iron pump.
> Go do some pricing on bronze pumps.. and then come back and tell me if 300 is real far out of line..



Since the dealer stated "pumps are hard to come by this time of year", maybe he just happened to have a bronze pump in stock. Otherwise I wouldn't pay extra for one if its not needed. I guess its a matter of how quickly you need it and keeping a good relationship with the guy. For comparison, I paid $115 for my cast iron pump two weeks ago.


----------



## fletcher0780 (Dec 24, 2008)

If your house has a basement where all your plumbing and heating is installed, I'd ask the dealer if he can install the pump down there instead of on the back of the OWB.


----------



## Slick (Dec 24, 2008)

totally depends on size of the pump, I just got a taco 0013 which is their biggest one in the 00 series everyone uses, best I found was $250 and I looked everywhere...and I needed the 0013, a $100 007 wouldn't have worked at all for me....your service guy has seen your install, buy his pump...but like others have said maybe ask if it's bronze of cast iron...my 0013 was $375 for a bronze one...that would have been wasted money.


----------



## coostv (Dec 24, 2008)

fletcher0780 said:


> If your house has a basement where all your plumbing and heating is installed, I'd ask the dealer if he can install the pump down there instead of on the back of the OWB.



I am curious to know why this would be a benefit? Wouldn't it be the same as being at the boiler?


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 24, 2008)

coostv said:


> I am curious to know why this would be a benefit? Wouldn't it be the same as being at the boiler?



I'm thinking If the boiler ever froze up again the pump would be ok because it would be in the basement. It would also be more convenient to work on the pump if you had to inside.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 24, 2008)

maybe the pump went south because of inactivity? or the previous owner ran it dry... or something like that...


----------



## fletcher0780 (Dec 24, 2008)

November Wolf said:


> I'm thinking If the boiler ever froze up again the pump would be ok because it would be in the basement. It would also be more convenient to work on the pump if you had to inside.



BINGO!

Plus if you cycle your pump with heat demand it makes it easier to wire since everything is close together. Also, most pumps are rated for indoor use only, I know my steel grundfos 3 speed is.


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 24, 2008)

*I'm RUNNING!*

Hey all,
I bought the pump from the dealer...total cost to get it up and running was just over $500 and that included the pump.
He left me with a underground line still frozen and told me to just keep trying the pump and when I heard the water 'swish' through then I was unfrozen and could start it running. (fire was going, the pump just wasn't running....which actually caused it to overheat, it's okay now tho)
Heard the "SWISH" this AM. Thank goodness.
Kept my house at 76* all day. :biggrinbounce2: 
Think I might have cut it too close with the filling of the wood tho. I went out to fill this evening and there were little to no hot coals left.....OOPS.
Sooooo.......filled it hoping it would catch. 
Went out a bit later and shoved a little cardboard under the pile of wood and lit it. But before I could get it going enough to catch the wood......I heard the coyotes start in......really, really close.
Shut both doors......grabbed my little dog and headed for the house.
Geesh.......why didn't anyone bother to tell me I'd have to contend with the bad side of the wildlife in the late evening hours.....:censored: 
Worst part is.....I've seen the pack out there numerous times so I "should" have known!
Guess the best I can do is wait for all the yappin' to stop and go back out and check it. 
It's Christmas Eve...I'll be up late playing Santa anyway. 

Does anyone run their electric system 10* colder as a back-up?
I'm am, until I get the hang of this Heatmor. After that I figure I'll be good and can just shut the electric one off.

I THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for your advice and help!


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 24, 2008)

*Merry Christmas to you.*

That 500 dollars will be paid back to you in just a few months.Once you get a good bed of coals established it will work better.. I am very happy that it all turned out so well for you.. (Go buy lotto tickets) cause you are very very lucky..
Now your next question to us will be. "What is a good sidearm to carry to the woodboiler"?LOL


----------



## fletcher0780 (Dec 24, 2008)

That is one hell of a boiler to sustain a solid freeze and have no leaks. I know pex can sustain the freeze, but I would have bet against a stainless steel boiler.


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 24, 2008)

fletcher0780 said:


> That is one hell of a boiler to sustain a solid freeze and have no leaks. I know pex can sustain the freeze, but I would have bet against a stainless steel boiler.



fletcher, it did have one other leak, right above the pump but I didn't really think that worth mentioning since that part only cost me $7..lol.
As long as it doesn't start losing water we are golden......if it does start losing water then I have a underground leak in a pipe.
But the unit its self seems to be good to go.


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 24, 2008)

ericjeeper said:


> That 500 dollars will be paid back to you in just a few months.Once you get a good bed of coals established it will work better.. I am very happy that it all turned out so well for you.. (Go buy lotto tickets) cause you are very very lucky..
> Now your next question to us will be. "What is a good sidearm to carry to the woodboiler"?LOL



Merry Christmas to you too eric,
What the heck is a sidearm???
I'm kidding!
There is one on my hotwater heater ..... that's the only reason I know what it is.
Do I still have to share if I hit the lotto big time?! lol


----------



## coostv (Dec 24, 2008)

Angel4JohnnyB said:


> Merry Christmas to you too eric,
> What the heck is a sidearm???
> I'm kidding!
> There is one on my hotwater heater ..... that's the only reason I know what it is.
> Do I still have to share if I hit the lotto big time?! lol



I think he was thinking more along the lines of a Colt, Kimber, Glock, or some other side arm for the Coyotes.  

Good to hear it is working for you. Not to sound like a negative ninny, but I thought from reading your first post that thing was done for! Now you can enjoy the heat from it and wave off the propane guy!


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 25, 2008)

coostv said:


> I think he was thinking more along the lines of a Colt, Kimber, Glock, or some other side arm for the Coyotes.
> 
> Good to hear it is working for you. Not to sound like a negative ninny, but I thought from reading your first post that thing was done for! Now you can enjoy the heat from it and wave off the propane guy!



Oh, hell, now I feel like a total idiot! That side arm thing went totally over my head....... 
My choices are a FNP-9 or a S&W 9mm.
Either will serve the purpose......LOL
But I'm also thinking a light near the stove would be a great addition!


----------



## blakey (Dec 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you are up and running. I am truly surprised you didn't have more damage. I forgot to drain a galvanized water trough for cattle one year and it pushed the bottom out. The force from freezing water can be tremendous, it will split pipes and push fittings apart like they had no threads. Anyway I just finished playing Santa and am having a beer. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 25, 2008)

*Good for you*

Welcome to the world keeping our heating dollar$ in the USA. It's nice to see a little persistance and a couple of crossed fingers pan out for someone. Merry Christmas and welcome to AS....now give us photos !!!!


----------



## coostv (Dec 25, 2008)

Scootermsp said:


> Welcome to the world keeping our heating dollar$ in the USA. It's nice to see a little persistance and a couple of crossed fingers pan out for someone. Merry Christmas and welcome to AS....now give us photos !!!!



He is right  now without pictures. Even if it just pictures of the sidearm.


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 25, 2008)

*Okay, Okay....Pictures*

Hope y'all are happy, I had to go out in 16* weather to take these (had already added wood for the AM)

Note, the last pic, the coyote was appx. 100-150 feet from my stove and woodpile...either of the "sidearms" will be sufficient! (coyote pic was taken last winter)


http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLanding.action?c=3ip9o68m.cdpukef6&x=0&y=s72khj&localeid=en_US&cm_mmc=site_email-_-site_share-_-core-_-view_photos_button


----------



## whiting-5 (Dec 25, 2008)

nice setup , healthy lookin coyote must be eatin good in the neighborhood


----------



## coostv (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the pictures. Nice sidearms too! 

I take back what I said, this thread no longer sucks!

Merry Christmas

Chris


----------



## MNfarmer (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice pictures!!


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 25, 2008)

From behind my computer your firewood looks to be a little green. That coyote won't bother you. I can't say the same for your little dog. A nice 22mag would do him some good. 

Scott


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 25, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> From behind my computer your firewood looks to be a little green. That coyote won't bother you. I can't say the same for your little dog. A nice 22mag would do him some good.
> 
> Scott



They said the wood had been down about a year.
Is that still considered green?
It also got wet.....oops.
I'm researching coyotes and it says there has not been a reported human attack in MO. That's a good thing!
My little dog heads for the door when she hears them start yapping, she no dummy.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 25, 2008)

yes a light would be a great addition... and since you have power out there to the boiler now .. doenst the boiler have a light on it ? I thought most usually do? 
If not you could get one of those florescent wall lights they dont use much electricity and give off plenty of light.


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 25, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> yes a light would be a great addition... and since you have power out there to the boiler now .. doenst the boiler have a light on it ? I thought most usually do?
> If not you could get one of those florescent wall lights they dont use much electricity and give off plenty of light.



Yes, there is a light on the front of the stove.....but I have to walk all the way out there to turn it on.....it only comes on when I've switched the blower switch to off.
Plus it only lights up the 'front' area of the stove.....not the back or around it (where the wild animals come from...lol)
Also, even tho the light is 'in the front' I can not seen INTO the stove when I'm loading it. I'm pretty much loading blind hoping I'm stacking the wood in there right where it needs to go. I do tend to stick my gloved hand in there to feel 'where' it needs to be but that does get a bit hot and I have long hair.....leaning into the mouth of the stove to 'feel around' is probably not a good idea.

I was wondering how I was going to run a light out there (from the garage) but now that you mentioned my electric that is already on the stove that makes it easier to figure out. But only if I can figure out a way to run the electric line out from the back of the stove....the back door closes so the pump and hoses are not exposed to the weather. I don't think it's 'airtight' back there so maybe there will be a way.
I'll just pack until hubby gets home and make him do the light......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Dec 25, 2008)

sink a 4x4 post on the front and put a motion sensing light on it... when you walk out there .. it will come on or put in a post light and maybe a couple of flood lights on back?


----------



## olyman (Dec 25, 2008)

Angel4JohnnyB said:


> They said the wood had been down about a year.
> Is that still considered green?
> It also got wet.....oops.
> I'm researching coyotes and it says there has not been a reported human attack in MO. That's a good thing!
> My little dog heads for the door when she hears them start yapping, she no dummy.


personally--id take the coyotes out--your dog and them wont mix--theyll kill him if they get a chance--and--coyotes will attack humans--its just that mo aint reported one yet--and wont--as most dnr are lib types--i/e. it didnt happen!!!!! dnr in iowa said we dont have bobcats either--yet there are dead one found every so often--shoot those coyotes--as they are endangering your life--know how fast they can cover ground at speed???????


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 25, 2008)

Any oak in Missouri that has been cut and split a year will be loosing a lot of bark. Looks like all your pieces still have bark on them. I split some oak the other day that was cut over the summer and left to lay. The bark was falling off of it. I'm sure it will work fine for you though.

Scott


----------



## farmking (Dec 25, 2008)

I have one of those led head lights I wear when I load my Heatmor, it works great! Lets you see right back in the fire box.


----------



## magnumhntr (Dec 25, 2008)

Glad the Heatmor isn't damaged. 

Chris


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 25, 2008)

*Great Pics*

Make sure you take the coyotes out, they WILL kill your pets and WILL attack any small children in the area. Get a 22-250 with a scope at minimum. Have a great time with the OWB....good for you!


----------



## rx7145 (Dec 26, 2008)

That Bell & Gossett pump is top of the line IMO. It was worth it.


----------



## Angel4JohnnyB (Dec 27, 2008)

rx7145 said:


> That Bell & Gossett pump is top of the line IMO. It was worth it.



Thank you for saying so.......I was still worried about over-paying on that thing!


----------



## November Wolf (Dec 27, 2008)

rx7145 said:


> That Bell & Gossett pump is top of the line IMO. It was worth it.



:agree2:


----------



## cleanburn (Dec 29, 2008)

You have a receptacle on the back of that Heatmor so you could plug a light into that....you could run the wiring either under like where your plumbing is running under or just pop a hole in the outside tin you might even be able to still close the door with the wiring running out of it....

Your pump does look big, I wonder which one you have....my pump is about half that size....

Nice to see another Heatmor owner here 

About my comment for burning green wood, I didn't say it can't be done, of course you can burn green wood, I was saying someone SUGGESTING that you should ALWAYS burn green wood is an idiot


----------

